# network errors from our hosting provider



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2008)

just an FYI...it would appear that our hosting provider is currently working through some pretty catastrophic network errors.

so this may contribute to sporadic outages of tug2.net, tugbbs.com, and tug2.com for short periods of time.

rest assured the servers themselves are not going offline, just the access to them via the network.

my apologies for the interruptions.


----------



## Aussiedog (Jul 16, 2008)

*I noticed the problem*

Thanks for the explanation!

Ann


----------

